# Kodak Specialist II



## IanG (Jan 30, 2019)

Just bought a Kodak Specialist II on ebay which I collected on Sunday evening.  This is a British made Half plate camera however 7x5 film holders are the same fit.







Came with the optional tripod block, extension rail, flight case and 6 sheet film holders. Most of the movements are geared and have control knobs, the trackbed includes an accurate ruler to measure bellows extension.







The lens is a British 203mm f7.7 Ektar in an Epsilon shutter.










It also came with the Dallmeyer 4¼" (110mm) f6.5-11 wide angle lens, Kodak sold this as an accessory including the recessed lens board






The Dallmeyer needs to be stopped down to f11 or more for taking, the f6.5 is just for focussing.

I'll make new lens boards as I have faster 210mm lenses and also a 120mm f6.8 Dagor which covers 7x5 at f22 and a 120mm f6.8 Angulon which covers at all apertures.

Ian


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 30, 2019)

Oooooh!


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 30, 2019)

Sweetness.


----------

